# Gate Opener - PowerMaster Problem ?



## connieodom001 (Jan 15, 2010)

I have a PowerMaster Residential Swing Gate Opener that no longer works. I believe it was hit by lightening.

When power is on it emits a continuous high pitch tone. The reset button does nothing and cycling the power does nothing. Gate will not even attempt to move.

I removed the circuit board, there is no fuse, and the board has no visual evidence of damage. Additionally I checked the motor capacitor. It has a 70 mfd, 220 vac round capacitor. It only measures 29 mfd. Decided to try replacing this capacitor before buying a new ($500) circuit board.

Anyone have any experience in this area?

Thanks !!


----------



## DipsyDoodleDandy (Dec 21, 2009)

*Try this*

Here is a nice gate diagram. Try this one and report back.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

I would not know where to start. I would have someone look at it that knows the product. There is no telling whats the problem or problems? The board will be proprietary to the manufacturer and who knows what else. I would contact the manufacturer or buy a new one.


----------

